# looking for a experienced maid



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

We are a couple in our early 40 s with a 4 year old child due to start school in september. We are relatively new arrivals to Dubai and we are looking for a live-in maid / nanny to sponsor.

If anyone on this forum is leaving Dubai and can't take their nanny with them and their nanny wants a new place to work with a very easy going family please message me. thanks


----------



## carlosmisk (Jul 8, 2012)

cupcake3 said:


> We are a couple in our early 40 s with a 4 year old child due to start school in september. We are relatively new arrivals to Dubai and we are looking for a live-in maid / nanny to sponsor.
> 
> If anyone on this forum is leaving Dubai and can't take their nanny with them and their nanny wants a new place to work with a very easy going family please message me. thanks


i don't think you can sponser a nanny here unless she works under a company's visa..

only locals are allowed to sponsor maids or a nanny, so if your husband has any local friends, it would be worth asking them to do so.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We sponsor our maid so I don't think that's correct.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Any person can sponsor a maid who is from the countries allowed - india, ethiopia, phillipines, think sri lanka, and believe missig one country. A nanny though is quite different then a maid imo, but people here will call a maid a nanny though. Quite a big jump though for someone who doesnt have any education or experience in being a nanny, most the time doesnt speak english or able to read and write english and sometimes not able in their native language as well but then ??? To each their own. 

You can also sponsor an actual nanny, but if not from the above list, then the person must be from your home country (only your own passport/nationality).


----------



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks for all your comments


----------



## cupcake3 (Jun 18, 2012)

by the way, I am looking for a maid, not a nanny, someone to clean and help around the house and maybe play with my daughter and attend to her needs sometimes, main job is household chores


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

carlosmisk said:


> i don't think you can sponser a nanny here unless she works under a company's visa..
> 
> only locals are allowed to sponsor maids or a nanny, so if your husband has any local friends, it would be worth asking them to do so.


Not correct. Women on their own visa and married men can sponsor a maid provided they have sufficient income to do so.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Not correct. Women on their own visa and married men can sponsor a maid provided they have sufficient income to do so.


That first part is interesting. I didn't know that.


----------



## frenchfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, to answer your initial question, there are many ways to look for a maid: word of mouth, classifieds, supermarket notice boards, agencies and the new online CV databases to find a maid (The Perfect Help, MaidCV, DubaiMaids...). At the end of the day your interview will be determinant!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

carlosmisk said:


> i don't think you can sponser a nanny here unless she works under a company's visa..
> 
> only locals are allowed to sponsor maids or a nanny, so if your husband has any local friends, it would be worth asking them to do so.


that would be wrong, i believe.


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

Afternoon,

So, I'm getting very mixed responses from various sources....

I'm joining the Expat Community in Dubai in a couple of weeks, and my wife and two children will be coming out 2 or 3 moths after.

Our sons key carer / nursery nurse has told us that she wants to come with us (not as live in Nanny) as his Nanny. She is English, as are we (all British Passport holders).

So, can we sponsor her to be his Nanny? I earn in excess of AED25000 monthly so I don't think that's a issue?

Some sources tell us no, but an earlier comment on this thread suggest that we can... Obviously we want to do as much as possible to ease both of our children's transition into a new life...

Any help gratefully received.

Rich


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

twiglet said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> So, I'm getting very mixed responses from various sources....
> 
> ...


no idea about the nanny thing, but don't stress too much about the transition for the children (particularly as they sound young) 
They will adapt / accept the change far quicker than you and your wife!
Resilient little b^ggers, kids!

i assume your "in excess of 25,000" is quite a bit in excess, if you are proposing to sponor a UK nanny, including her independent accommodation?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I think you can sponsor a nanny from your home country. Worth looking into.


----------



## twiglet (Jan 1, 2013)

vantage said:


> no idea about the nanny thing, but don't stress too much about the transition for the children (particularly as they sound young)
> They will adapt / accept the change far quicker than you and your wife!
> Resilient little b^ggers, kids!
> 
> i assume your "in excess of 25,000" is quite a bit in excess, if you are proposing to sponor a UK nanny, including her independent accommodation?


Between us it'll be c.AED50000 a month, so I'm not expecting that to be much of an issue... She'll be arranging her own accommodation with friends, and to be honest, calculating nursery costs in Dubai for two children, it's well worth having a (qualified) familiar face for the children to see every day.

I can't believe that there are no "year-round" nurseries in Dubai though, I guess they don't think that both parents (should) work full-time?!?!

The children are 2y6m and 6m - our son, the eldest, is so sociable, so I agree, he will probably settle much faster than we will!! 

Thanks for your message!

Rich


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

terdubai said:


> I think you can sponsor a nanny from your home country. Worth looking into.


I don't think you will be able to do this. I am sure there were some threads/posts on here not so long ago about this. You need to have a trawl through the posts using the search engine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can sponsor a nanny of your home country. Will need to get approved. 

Sponsor a maid or nanny in Dubai

*DNRD** Approval*
Maids from the sponsor’s country are subject to approval by DNRD. In addition, an affidavit from your country's embassy/consulate certifying that the maid is not related to you may be required. If you need more than one maid for a large family, DNRD has the right to decide, but much will depend on sponsor’s salary and size of the family. Always carry copies and original documents, including labour contracts, salary certificates and passports. You may be asked to show your accommodation contract and are advised to carry this. Illegal hiring of maids, without DNRD approval may result in fines of upto AED 70,000 as well as imprisonment for one month followed by deportation of employer.


----------

